# Education Assessment for skills assessment by vetassess



## awj (Nov 7, 2013)

I am applying for a skills assessment as a production manager(manufacturing). I have done BBA of 2 years and an MBA of 1 year. Is this education enough to get a positive education assessment. Or they need an MBA and BBA program of 4 or more years. 
Also I want to ask that at this time the production manager occupation is in High Availability on the SA list. After 3 4 months of vetassess skills assessment what if this skill is not available then what will be the case. Is every occupation renewed or made available every year on 1st of JUly.


----------



## thinktank (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you read the job description? Does the tasks and your educational background meets the requirement?

Regarding your other query only DIAC knows what will happen in the next year, but since your occupation is in high demand in SA, we can assume that it will not be taken off the list.


----------



## awj (Nov 7, 2013)

thinktank said:


> Have you read the job description? Does the tasks and your educational background meets the requirement?
> 
> Regarding your other query only DIAC knows what will happen in the next year, but since your occupation is in high demand in SA, we can assume that it will not be taken off the list.


hey thinktank I did not understand your answer for my educational qualification. Is it equal to an Australian Bachelors degree


----------



## thinktank (Oct 30, 2013)

I mean this:

Indicative Skill Level:
In Australia and New Zealand:

Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).

Tasks Include:
determining, implementing and monitoring production strategies, policies and plans
planning details of production activities in terms of output quality and quantity, cost, time available and labour requirements
controlling the operation of production plant and quality procedures through planning of maintenance, designation of operating hours and supply of parts and tools
monitoring production output and costs, and adjusting processes and resources to minimise costs
informing other Managers about production matters
overseeing the acquisition and installation of new plant and equipment
directing research into production methods, and recommending and implementing initiatives
controlling the preparation of production records and reports
coordinating the implementation of occupational health and safety requirements
directing staff activities and monitoring their performance


----------



## awj (Nov 7, 2013)

thinktank said:


> I mean this:
> 
> Indicative Skill Level:
> In Australia and New Zealand:
> ...


Yes my tasks are the same as you have mentioned and I am working in this occupation of production manager since 6 years almost. The only confusion is that whether my bba of 2 years and mba of 1 year will be compared as equal to an Australian Bachelors degree or not.


----------



## thinktank (Oct 30, 2013)

May be you get initial help from a MARA agent. Either way, you will have to got for the assessment if you want to proceed further. I see no other options here. 

But if your majors are in the same field or you have studied some modules during the course work in the subject, then you should be fairly optimistic.


----------



## niat_new (Oct 29, 2013)

*Regarding Australia Migration*

Hello All,

I like to first give thanks to a Person Who has developed this site keeping a concept to help all immigrants and then to all members of the site who are helping in some or other way to people who in need.

I am new to this site and just joined few days back.I am a Test Lead in a Indian MNC company and trying to immigrate foreign countries.My first target was NewZealand but consultant who filed my visa didn't checked the EOI history as a result my EOI was not selected and I lost 56,000 Rs.

I am desparately looking to migrate foreign country as in my field there is threshold in india and I am not getting any growth.Now I am trying to migrate Australia as there is a huge demand for Software Tester skills.I had given one IELTS attempt in June and my score is 6 in each band and overall 6.5.

I urge you guys to help me in how to proceed as I have too many dependants and to raise my living standard,my migration is compulsory.

Looking forward for yours positive response.

Regards,


----------



## Gabrielle_2012 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello, 

Im just new here and i have few questions hoping you guys can shed light. 

1. Which assessing authority has higher positive assessment, CPA or ICAA?
2. I have BS Accountancy degree not from accredited university but I am a CPA from the Philippines and CMA from New Jersey USA, what do you think is the chance of getting positive assessment?
3. Will the skill assessment by the assessing authority to be used in the immigration application? Or are the certificates you give to assessing authority the same certificate you will give to immigration when you do your EOI?

Thank you for your opinion and suggestion.


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Dear All,

I need your advice.

I’ve been working in the Human Resources field for over 7 years. Accordingly, I sent my employment evidence to VETASSESS for the required assessment. 
I just received my VETASSESS’s Assessment and the following has been written in the assessment:
“More than three year/s of employment is assessed highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skills assessment”

Given that the points for ‘Work Experience’ are categorized as follows:
At least eight and up to 10 years – 20 points
At least five but less than eight years – 15 points
At least three but less than five years – 10 points
At least one but less than three years – 5 points

Does VETASSESS’s assessment mean that I can only apply for the ‘At least three but less than five years’ category which is worth 10 points? 

Please advice.
Thank you for your reply in advance.
Sally


----------

